# Post Con Depression?



## Astus (Oct 24, 2017)

Every time I've gone to a furry convention, I've always left the convention with a bit of post con depression, which by name is essentially getting depressed upon leaving the convention. Furscience has done a little research on it and basically attributes it to leaving a group which you feel included and accepted back to your everyday life where you can't express yourself fully.

Recently I've been getting flashback con depression (which actually brought me back to the forum) hearing some music that I had previously heard at Anthrocon, and my real question is along the lines of; has anyone else experienced this post con depression? And if so have you flashed back to it at any point? I'm just curious to see how it's affected other people

Edit : pretty accurate source describing the concept Post-con depression - WikiFur, the furry encyclopedia


----------



## Ginza (Oct 24, 2017)

Sounds like you might need some better friends bud. Ones that accept you for who you are. You shouldn't need a convention to feel happiness xx


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Oct 24, 2017)

I'm sure I will feel your pain after anthro northwest next month, my first furcon after being in the fandom for a very long time, not looking forward to coming back to my life afterwards... wish I could afford to just go to all the cons.


----------



## Astus (Oct 25, 2017)

Ginza said:


> Sounds like you might need some better friends bud. Ones that accept you for who you are. You shouldn't need a convention to feel happiness xx



It's not that I would only feel happy at a convention, rather it feels like a more inclusive atmosphere and being there is just stimulating. Going back to the "real" world after just seems, for lack of a better word, ehhhh. Considering I get social anxiety when im around people IRL it pretty much just the atmosphere and con activities that I miss, which interests me on another level


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 25, 2017)

Ha, I PPCD during my first con, beat that.


----------

